# SP Heritage Unit #UP 1996



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Had to go home and get camera. Saw this parked about a mile from the house.
It was parked over highway 141 in valley park, missouri. 1/6/14. 4:00 pm.
First heritage unit I have spotted.


----------



## NW Class J (Nov 27, 2013)

Good find, and nice photos the 1996 is my personal favorite out of the UP units.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice shots!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I think it was last year (2013 or late in 2012); I saw this unit going through the Glendale interchange near Sharonville, Ohio:

Norfolk Southern NS1066...


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

NW Class J said:


> Good find, and nice photos the 1996 is my personal favorite out of the UP units.


Same here.
I've been lucky to spot a few Amtrak Heritage.


----------



## FRED On Board (Jan 2, 2014)

These heritage programs by today's Class 1 roads are nothing short of amazing and heartwarming...To remember and remind us of the history and the historically meaningful contribution that "fallen flag" railroads made to the growth of America and the lives of those in communities, industries and services all across North America.

Very nice finds and excellent image captures! ...Thanks for posting for us to enjoy!

Bruce /FRED On Board
ATSF, BN, SP, UP


----------



## Kenjuro4449 (Oct 14, 2013)

UP 1996 was in Selma last Friday, about 20 miles from me.
Really wish I would have known earlier so I could've gotten some pictures.


----------

